# NEED HELP: SHOOTING A WEDDING...WHICH LENS SHOULD I RENT?



## canon23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I'll 'unofficially' assist in shooting a wedding for a friend. They will have a paid-hired pro shooter at the wedding (from 1pm to end of reception, likely 11pm). However, the pro will not be there from 8:30am to 1:00
pm, so I will shoot, probably solo during this time (make ups, dress, getting ready period). I've done this once before a couple years back with a Rebel & CF lens. Currently I shoot w/a 5D Mark II and have 2 lenses: 24-105L & 50 f/1.8 II (just upgrade to the Mark II w/24-105 as kits lens 3 months ago).

My question is, SHOULD I RENT A LENS? If so, WHICH LENS should I rent?

Your input is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

85 f/1.2L II baby.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 2, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll 'unofficially' assist in shooting a wedding for a friend. They will have a paid-hired pro shooter at the wedding (from 1pm to end of reception, likely 11pm). However, the pro will not be there from 8:30am to 1:00
> pm, so I will shoot, probably solo during this time (make ups, dress, getting ready period). I've done this once before a couple years back with a Rebel & CF lens. Currently I shoot w/a 5D Mark II and have 2 lenses: 24-105L & 50 f/1.8 II (just upgrade to the Mark II w/24-105 as kits lens 3 months ago).
> ...



The 24-205 will cover most including 50-85. Remember that you need to do as few lens changes as possible

however

there is a good chance you will be taking pictures in a tight space so think about the 17-40 or 16-35. Make sure you have a flash to bounce off the ceiling - and use windows for the catchlight. A dreamy gaze out of a windows is a classic pose that always works

Brian


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry, I was j/k in a time that jokes are probably not well tolerated. In these situations I took my 85 f/1.2L II and a short zoom lens, at the time it was a 24-70L I lens. I had everything covered there for most of the "pre-wedding."


----------



## preppyak (Jul 2, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> there is a good chance you will be taking pictures in a tight space so think about the 17-40 or 16-35. Make sure you have a flash to bounce off the ceiling - and use windows for the catchlight. A dreamy gaze out of a windows is a classic pose that always works


Yep, the most important thing to get would be a flash, as that will do more for you than any lens upgrade. The 430EX will be fine, especially indoors...since you won't be triggering multiple flashes or anything.

Beyond that, it'll depend on the space. In a normal sized room, I found the 50mm to be pretty tight (on APS-C, so that's 80mm on your 5D), useful for only limited shots. It was great for getting tight shots of just the bride, but, that's only a small part of the preparation. You also want shots of the bridesmaids helping, etc, and 50mm was too tight for that

I used my 11-16 and 28mm lenses more (so for you, a 16-35 or even the 24mm primes perhaps). I think a 24mm and 50mm would probably be solid, along with a flash, and then if you need more reach for a specific shot, you use your 24-105L.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Get a Flash and scout the location ahead of time. Your equipment is adequate as you are not the primary photographer.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

get a flash but dont go flashing away over the primary tog you will kill some of his shots, let him shoot then shoot some when hes done
if you want to hire a lens the 85L is the way to go, or the siggy 85 f1.4


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> get a flash but dont go flashing away over the primary tog you will kill some of his shots, let him shoot then shoot some when hes done
> if you want to hire a lens the 85L is the way to go, or the siggy 85 f1.4



I can't count the many times I've had my shots killed by someone or multiple people taking pictures at weddings. Im guilty of it myself so i can't get mad at them lol.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > get a flash but dont go flashing away over the primary tog you will kill some of his shots, let him shoot then shoot some when hes done
> ...


Or you get hip and shouldered by an aunt wielding a point and shoot during the cutting of the cake


----------



## preppyak (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> get a flash but dont go flashing away over the primary tog you will kill some of his shots, let him shoot then shoot some when hes done


If you read the OP again, sounds like he's shooting solo for the morning, and then the pro is taking over for the ceremony and reception


----------



## EYEONE (Jul 3, 2012)

Any f1.x prime. I'd go 35mm f1.4, 50mm f1.2 or 85mm f1.2.

The 135mm f2 wouldn't be a bad choice either.


----------



## SuperCrazySamurai (Jul 3, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll 'unofficially' assist in shooting a wedding for a friend. They will have a paid-hired pro shooter at the wedding (from 1pm to end of reception, likely 11pm). However, the pro will not be there from 8:30am to 1:00
> pm, so I will shoot, probably solo during this time (make ups, dress, getting ready period). I've done this once before a couple years back with a Rebel & CF lens. Currently I shoot w/a 5D Mark II and have 2 lenses: 24-105L & 50 f/1.8 II (just upgrade to the Mark II w/24-105 as kits lens 3 months ago).
> ...



Since you are not the primary shooter, what you have should be good.


----------



## Axilrod (Jul 3, 2012)

70-200 f/2.8 IS II, sharpest zoom lens I've ever used and it's very, very versatile. I'd say it's close to as sharp as the 135 f/2 and definitely sharper than the 200mm f/2.8 II, that says a lot. It's one of the most popular lenses for weddings/events for sure.


----------



## MrPhotoVidMan (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you are fine with the 24-105 f/4 IS and the 50mm f/1.8 since you have a FF. If you need something wider, maybe rent the 16-35mm f/2.8 mkII.


----------



## canon23 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear All,

Thanks for all your helpful and very insightful input. At the end of the day, I decided not to rent a lens. The wedding was this past Saturday and I ended up assisting shooting the whole day. I shot solo from 7:30 to 11:00 until the paid pro arrived. When he did, I introduced myself and told him I was a friend that will assist in shooting; he was very kind and professional about it. I made sure and did the best I can to stay out of his way. I basically shot at angels and spots he was not shooting from. The church as a bit dim for my 24-105 (my 430 flash wasn't too helpful for the a dim church with pointed high ceilings). Looking back, I was happy with the overall experience given this was my first full shoot, albeit on the unofficial assisting level. However, if I could I would probably wish I had at least 2 more lenses at my disposal: 35L & 85L or 70-200 2.8. I did learn so much though, especially looking at my shots and realizing what I should've done and not done on some of them. Thanks again for all your help!


----------

